# German Shorthair Pointer puppies due any day



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

My hunting dog Dixie is due Tuesday but could technically go any time. I am pretty excited because my 1 female goat isn't looking very pregnant and has been running with a buck since August. So not sure if I will get baby goats this year. So at least I will have puppies lol. Her previous litters have been 9, 10 and 6 in that order. She is getting older and her and her husband Max do both hunt so this may well be the last litter we have. I actually affectionately called her Dixie Chicker and him Max a Million lol

I'm guessing there is 9 or 10 again! Which will mean supplimenting them as she just doesn't seem to produce enough milk no matter what we do or what we feed her when she has such a large litter. So we have ended up both times feeding them 2 to 4 times a day. She fed the litter of 6 just fine. Lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! You will definitely have to post pictures of the puppies.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Exciting! Happy welping!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Definitely post pictures. My family was looking at GSP for a while they seem like great dogs


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Good luck! She is pretty


----------



## Clehmanktm57319 (Aug 6, 2016)

Love gsps have had them for years we had 3 litters 10, 11, an 12 pups that wa the end to hard on her to try to feeD all them we were afraid someone would think she was abused she ate non stop just lost our male we had for 14 years. Gsp are the only dog we will have


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What a beautiful dog. Following for pup pics


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

We have 10 puppies this morning! 6 girls and 4 boys! One of the girls was fresh and had just been born so not 100% sure she is done. I left her some food and will check and get pictures when I get home from surgery. I should be home in 4 to 5 hrs if no complications as I'm having a procedure to clean out a couple abcesses that won't heal since I'm diabetic. I am first surgery of the day at 8 am. So expect to be released by 11-12.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!!!! Congrats!

Hope you're surgery goes well


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hope your surgery goes well. Congrats on the puppies.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Surgery went fine. I am home and resting.

The puppies are all doing really good. Dixie ate really good when I got home and mixed her up some canned food with her dry. Here are a couple pictures my husband took for me really quick since I can't really bend over or do anything the rest of the day. Lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Aww!!!! 

Glad your surgery went well


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

so cute, dont be shy on the pictures


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

So cute!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Here are better pictures since I can get around today better. Lol so far everyone has full bellies and none are dehydrated but there is a runty girl so I will start supplimenting them with goat milk to make sure she gets her fair share of milk.



















The boys









The girls









Lil runt girl


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Its a good thing you are on the other side of the country! THey are so cute


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Love the spot on the runt!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

We are supplementing them 1 to 2 times a day with goats milk to make sure everyone is getting enough. They eat about 1/2 ounce each when I supplement them and they all take to the bottle really well. Luckily I have had ALOT of practice bottle feeding puppies and kittens. It would be alot cheaper if I had goat in milk though, instead of having to buy it. Haha




























My runt has been named Paige


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Awww, they are adorable and their mom is very pretty too.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are just so sweet.  

Where do you get bottles and nipples small enough for puppies and kittens?


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I just use cheap plastic baby bottles. Usually Gerber brand. You can look and find the ones with slow flow nipples for newborns. Works great for baby puppies of the larger breeds. I buy faster flow nipples to switch out when they are a little older. And I use the same bottles but have nipples I have slit for my mini horse foals if they need bottle fed for any reason. I like the Gerber bottles because the plastic is soft and you can squeeze lightly if you need to help or if they need a taste of the milk first. For smaller kittens and small breed puppies I use the bottles made for them that you can get at pet stores then move them to the baby bottle when they get a bit bigger. Lol


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh my goodness, they are so cute!!!!!!:drool:


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

How are they doing


----------

